
Gnome is not the default for Fedora Workstation - caution
https://blogs.gnome.org/uraeus/2020/05/07/gnome-is-not-the-default-for-fedora-workstation/
======
jraph
Seeing this title, I immediately felt this is the best (unintended?) clickbait
title of HN today. "What? This must be wrong!". I just had to click,
especially that the article is on gnome.org. I thought I really missed
something serious.

Turns out, GNOME is not the default desktop environment of Fedora Workstation
because the team considers that GNOME is _the_ desktop environment of Fedora
Workstation, anything else is not tested / supported.

All right, I missed nothing noteworthy after all.

~~~
q92z8oeif
good to see the consistency on their verbose blog post aligned with their
design philosophy.

"We copied apple position for buttons and alienated every gnome user from the
past decade because it is THE button position!"

"you can't move dialog windows. it's not where the dialog is, it is THE
position of the dialog window."

"rewrite entire project from scratch just so we can have javascript
extensions? ...there's no alpha or beta channels now, the rewrite is THE
stable channel!"

------
smcphile
> if you tell people that ‘hey, any part of this OS is replaceable and should
> still work’ you have essentially created a testing matrix for yourself of
> infinite size

Fair enough.

But between telling people that _any_ part of the OS is replaceable and
telling people, for example, that Gnome can be replaced with XFCE, there's a
world of difference in terms of the support and testing effort required. It's
practically possible to support _more_ _than_ _one_ possibility for _some_
default settings, even if supporting _all_ _possible_ _combinations_ isn't
practically possible.

That said, the Fedora Workstation team is of course free to support whatever
it chooses. Just quibbling with the reasons given, not the choice itself.

------
ferzul
linux was better when it was made for its users by its users. now there's too
much focus on developers making a product for users.

why?

the computer most people choose is an android or an iphone, and these
developers are not making a product to compete for them, so we're really
leaving the biggest group of users in the cold and hunting for artefacts.

------
dimitar
tl;dr - it is not the default, it is the only one supported by Fedora and RHEL
devs so they can focus on hardware support

Good for them I guess, Red Hat have historically done quite a lot in moving
Linux forward, funding or employing a lot of the developers solving hard and
sometimes 'unsexy' problems.

------
tebruno99
Gnome is the default because it is controlled by Redhat, just like all the
other “defaults”

